

Homeland Security Takes Down Movie Theater Patron with Google Glasses - frankphilips
http://www.humanevents.com/2014/01/22/homeland-security-takes-down-movie-theater-patron-with-google-glasses/

======
JustinBlaird
PLEASE stop reposting this.

